# Budgie Eggs!



## EmmiVelasco (Jan 10, 2022)

Hello Everyone! Im new to the forum, so I just wanted to say Hi! Since Im new, however, I aplogize if I am breaking any rules/etiquette or posting in an incorrect forum. Anyway, I had a question about my budgies. Ive had these two budgies for about a year now, and I placed a Kozy Keet(Wooden Log Nest) in the cage when I first got them. Today, however, I woke up and saw that my female budgie had actually laid an egg! My budgies have never laid eggs before, so I dont really know what to do. My Kozy Keet isnt very big, so I was wondering if it would be a good idea to buy a regular sized nest and transfer the egg(s) into the regular nest. Or is it a better idea to just let the mother be and leave her eggs in the Kozy Keet? Like I said, Ive never had any parakeets actually lay eggs before, so any advice related and unrelated is going to be a big help. Thanks everyone!


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

Welcome!

Essential Reading

Remove the egg immediately if it was just laid today.
Remove the nest immediately as well.
Budgies only need nests for breeding. As you aren’t a breeder, please remove these as soon as possible.

Egg laying is very hard on females, so you’ll want to do everything that you can to prevent it in the future. Not to mention that egg laying and breeding make these birds very hormonal and often negativity impact their disposition.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Srirachaseahawk is correct, the best thing you can do is throw away the egg and any additional ones that she may lay. Remove the Kozy Keet and do not put anything in the cage that could be used as a nest and do not put any sort of nest box on or in the cage. Is your other bird a male or female, females can and will lay eggs without a male around. Please read the following Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies and When We Don't Want Eggs!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being

You have been given excellent advice by srirachaseahawk and Cody.

Do you have a male and female or two females?

1. Remove the egg, the Kozy Keet and anything else in the cage that could possibly be used as a nesting site.
2. Rearrange else inside the cage. If possible, move the cage to a different room.
3. Limit the budgies' daylight hours to no more than 8 hours per day until they come out of condition.
4. Make sure you are covering the cage at night -- top, three sides and 1/3 of the way down the front. Ensure there is a nightlight in the room to help prevent night frights.*

*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*

*If you do not have an Avian Vet, you need to locate one. If there are no Avian Vets near you then find an Exotic Pet Veterinarian who has experience dealing with budgies. This is very important in case your budgie becomes egg bound or ends up with a prolaspe.*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*What diet are you feeding these budgies?*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.*
*Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)*
*These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and welcome to the forums, 

I'll echo FaeryBee and say you've gotten great advice above; I can't really add anything else but it is important you discard the egg right away. There is no life in the eggs until they are consistently incubated so it's equivalent to throwing away a chicken egg from the store.

Additionally, be sure to read through the links provided above to ensure you're up to date with the best of budgie care practices; if you have any questions after reading through things then please be sure to ask as we'd love to help. 

Hope to see you around!


----------

